# planning to convert razor e300 to li-ion



## AlchemistDagger (Feb 3, 2012)

hi all,
first post here, I have several razor scooters that i would like to upgrade to li-ion. my target price is around $150. my design so far consists of getting 24x 18650 lipo to make a pack of 3p8s and end up with 29.6V at around 10Ah. the lipo batteries i am looking at are Ultrafire li-ion 3800mAh 3.7V from ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12x-18650-U...805368107?pt=US_Batteries&hash=item41614de12b

the BMS i am looking at is designed for 8 cells, 10A max output to motor, but charging power needs to be at 33V:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260390761236?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

and the speed controller is a PWM from ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-40V-30A-...766?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2557227c36

and i still need to find a charger to recharge the batteries at 33V. I would like to know if this sounds good or if i am making this too complicated and expensive. I understand that proper charging requires a 2 step process, constant current followed by constant voltage till full. I havn't seen a power supply capable of doing that other than the ones in the hobby/RC industry.

Any suggestions and observations would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Alchemistdagger


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you checked: http://www.pingbattery.com/servlet/the-24V-LiFePO4-Battery-Packs/Categories.


----------

